# FA02 VS 'FC' radios



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

FA02 









FC radios









What the hell. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Too many variables in these tests to provide anything conclusive.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Same exact location. FA02 provides better dbm than the legit radios. Was wondering if anyone else experiencing the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Not really that different considering network variables. You can't fairly judge with burst speed tests.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm constantly getting -10 dbm or worse than FA02 radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Did I mention I'm in a building with LTE repeaters. My signal should be impeccable. Rezound next to my phone getting -42dbm obviously not expecting the same but didn't expect the new radios to provide me with worse signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Weirdo I'm getting better signal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Excuse my completely unrelated reply, but would you mind sharing your navigation bar icons, or point me in the right direction as to where I can get them?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you even get -42dbm? I was under the impression it was -75dbm through -120dbm who knew.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Weirdo I'm getting better signal
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 running FC04 FC05 and it's giving me same dbm as FA02. Now my emotions are being toyed with.

Same exact location 









Lol I had to remove that pic. My number was on it. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

kman79 said:


> Excuse my completely unrelated reply, but would you mind sharing your navigation bar icons, or point me in the right direction as to where I can get them?


Masturmods
It works on any aokp based rom or at least those I've tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Can you even get -42dbm? I was under the impression it was -75dbm through -120dbm who knew.


I've been as high as -35dbm. Must have been standing under a tower.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Can you even get -42dbm? I was under the impression it was -75dbm through -120dbm who knew.


Yes you can. My fascinate used to get -33dbm on 3G.
Good LTE coverage is anything higher than -70dbm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

My friends rezound. Side by side to my phone 









Again same location from all the photos today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> I've been as high as -35dbm. Must have been standing under a tower.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol i'd give anything, to see that occur naturally on my phone. better signal = better battery life.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I was under the impression that the gnex didn't display whether your signal was stronger than -75 even if you had better than that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> My friends rezound. Side by side to my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you keep spreading incorrect information let me correct you. Ice cream sandwich is the first android OS that displays the correct dbm in conjunction with what network type you are connected to. Every OS before ICS would always show the 3G dbm even when connected to 4G. Therefore, your amazing -35 dbm is in fact a 3G not 4G dbm.

Also, I have been almost directly under towers and have never seen lower than -65 dbm for 4G LTE.

Also, also, as others have said, you can do 10 speedtests in the same location and most likely wont see the same result. Way too many variables as even if one more person connects to the tower you are connected to and starts torrenting Spongebob, your speedtest would probably drop a couple Mbps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Can you even get -42dbm? I was under the impression it was -75dbm through -120dbm who knew.


Well when i drive by the Verizon store in my town I have gotten as low as -66 on my bolt. So it goes lower. I average in the low to mid -80's.

One thing I have learned is not all phones takes updated software well. Just like person a and person b can have the same phones. Person a can run a certain ROM with no problems. Then person b tries the same ROM and has nothing but issues. Same goes for kernels I can't over clock above 1.4. While other people can oc 1.92 and have it stable.

Like it was said to many variables at work here. Maybe reflash the radios and see if that helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Before you keep spreading incorrect information let me correct you. Ice cream sandwich is the first android OS that displays the correct dbm in conjunction with what network type you are connected to. Every OS before ICS would always show the 3G dbm even when connected to 4G. Therefore, your amazing -35 dbm is in fact a 3G not 4G dbm.
> 
> Also, I have been almost directly under towers and have never seen lower than -65 dbm for 4G LTE.
> 
> ...


Ok I can accept that answer @ your first paragraph. Lemme ask you on the revolution it displays 1x and 4G dbm is this false? Also taken at same location.
Also to test this out I will install a ICS rom on my thunderbolt and see what it's dbm will be.










Per the speedtest I'm not too worried about because I'm well informed when it comes to bursts and speed test. It's the dbm that gets me going 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

+1.

I also had an LG Revolution and can confirm it would show both DBM'S. So actually, it's incorrect that ICS is the first version of Android to do this.
It's not.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So I was playing around with a incredible 4G checked out the dbm strange but there's some truth in ICS reporting true LTE dbm. It was -75dbm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

samsuck said:


> +1.
> 
> I also had an LG Revolution and can confirm it would show both DBM'S. So actually, it's incorrect that ICS is the first version of Android to do this.
> It's not.


Lg's overlay isn't a version of android so ICS is in fact the first version to show it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

